# My Girls



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Thought Its about time I posted some pics of the girls!

Lotus who has no clue how small she is! 



























How she feels about the possibility of entering the ring lol


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

My beautiful daisy who is the sweetest most loving dog on earth


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Together


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Both gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh there both beautiful! 
I think some time in the years too come I'm defiantly going to have to add a long haired chihuahua to the pack. 
There just adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

portiaa said:


> Awrh there both beautiful!
> I think some time in the years too come I'm defiantly going to have to add a long haired chihuahua to the pack.
> There just adorable! :001_wub:


They are a lovely breed just need patience waiting for their coats to come in it's so so annoying!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cute and double cute


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha, so cute. They look like inseparable twin..


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww , they are just soooooo cute


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're very cute :001_wub:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Arr! they are ADORABLE!  Angie


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! They are v close luckily but they play hard and normally one finds safety on my head :confused1:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Well you know how i feel about those sweethearts Sarah, love them!
Great pics too!
They are gorgeous girlies!! x


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

They're wonderful!!

Em
xx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhhhh they are so tiny bless them :thumbup:


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

very very beautiful


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2011)

aww gorgeous hun xx


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

Terri I need to see dillon bet he has more coat than lottie hers is taking forever


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Sparkle said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Terri I need to see dillon bet he has more coat than lottie hers is taking forever


Aww, will need to take some new pics.
I fel his is taking forever aswell.
His coat has come in a bit around his neck and ears and his tail is more fluffy but i would love to see more.. lol
They are still wee babas though.
xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awwwwwwwww they are soi pretty :thumbup:


----------

